# Kioti Subcompact PTO Issue



## Cube37

I have a 2016 Kioti CS2210 with 120 hours on it which I use generally for mowing and snow blowing in the winter. I have performed all the manual-specified maintenance at the specified intervals including replacement of the fuel filter. While mowing yesterday morning i noticed that the mid-mount mower and rear PTO driven Protero grass catcher were bogging down without any apparent effect on engine RPM either by gauge or by ear. This wasn't a case of trying to mow too much too fast and there doesn't appear to be anything impeding the blades. Moreover, when I engage the PTO without load (e.g. on the pavement) both implements engage and sound completely normal but as soon as I apply load (e.g. begin cutting) I lose PTO rotation. I suspect this is the PTO clutch, but am shocked that this would happen after only 120 hours. I would appreciate any thoughts or recommendations. Could this be electrical? Is there a way to adjust the clutch or will this require the Dealer to take the rear end appart? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT

Hi Cube37, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Whatever your problem is, it should be covered under 6 year warranty.

Might be a deck belt slipping? Check your belt tensions. Also, maybe some grease got onto a belt, causing it to slip?

Is the PTO clutch an electric clutch or a belt/tension system?


----------



## Cube37

Thanks for the response BigT - much appreciated! I inspected the belt and the tension is good and I can’t seen any grease or oil on it. Would you expect belt slippage on the mid-mount mower to also effect the rear PTO drive?

I actually don’t know for sure if the clutch is electrical or belt driven..I suspect it is magnetic.


----------



## BigT

The rear PTO shaft is 540 rpm @ a specified engine rpm, which is standard. You are saying that BOTH the mid mount and rear PTO's are bogging down at the same time with engine rpm staying relatively constant. That indicates that it is your PTO clutch slipping. Probably an electric/magnetic clutch. Is it actuated by a switch? I would take it back to the dealer. Hopefully, this is covered by warranty. If not, it's normally not a big job... you can tackle it by yourself.


----------



## Cube37

The PTO is engaged by a lever not an electronic switch per se , but it still could be magnetic. Thanks for your advice - I need to check if it still under warranty.


----------



## BigT

Check also if the PTO clutch is adjustable. I recall that even magnetic clutches are adjustable.


----------

